# Stackemup Typology (Socionics-Side) Presents VI Templates for EIE-Fe



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

*Judge Rinder...EIE-Fe 2w1 sp/so *










*Tyson Fury...EIE-Fe 3w2 so/sp*










*Benito Mussolini...EIE-Fe 6w5 so/sp*








*

Irma Grese...EIE-Fe 2w1 so/sp*










*Mia Zapata: EIE-Fe 7w6 so/sx

*









*Axl Rose: EIE-Fe 6w5 sx/sp*










*Wally George...EIE-Fe 6w5 sp/so*










More examples here:
https://www.pinterest.com/socionics/eie-fe/

Learn the VI templates for each stacking and the gestalt of each enneagram type:
https://stackemup.livejournal.com/
https://www.pinterest.com/stackemupennea/


----------



## Heavy (Jun 16, 2010)

The title should have read "Stackemup Typology (Socionics-Side) Presents The VI Template For EIE-FE."

VI Template, not VI templates. There's only one VI template per subtype. I discovered and documented each VI template. My VI templates are flawless. Nobody was ever talking about VI templates before me. VI Templates are the sole trademark of Stackemup Typology.


----------

